# installing kompozer



## runawaywind (Nov 23, 2009)

Hi ,i am a nebie and trying to build a website. I am trying to install "kompozer" onto my PC , using windows 7 . Have downloaded from the sourceForge.net website. have extracted the files with Winzip but unable to find the exe file. Have turned off the " hide file extensions" button but still can see no file to start the installation. Any idesa??


----------



## Galaxyfox (Nov 25, 2009)

Make sure you download this one: http://sourceforge.net/projects/kom...win32/kompozer-0.8b1.en-US.win32.zip/download

The link from the Kompozer home page goes to an error so make sure you get it from the link I posted above. Thats the correct file.

Extract the files and the exe is kompozer.exe. No installation required.


----------

